# mbbs 2011 book list



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

*can anyone please give me the book list for 2011 1st year mbbs classes please?#nerd*


----------



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

hello mari2095.well for first year books I am guessing your subjects are physiology,anatomy and biochemistry. 

Physiology: Guyton and Hall. (learn to love this one) 
as a short book you can either use BRS physiology or what we call 
baby guyton.

Anatomy: I suggest you use the book by Keith L Moore Clinically oriented anatomy. you can also choose grays anatomy for students. 

Biochemistry: you have a choice, either get harper's which is kinda more intense or stick with lippincott. 

get the complete BRS series. Its good for revision. Dont just study from it though, you will miss basic and important concepts.


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

arghal said:


> hello mari2095.well for first year books I am guessing your subjects are physiology,anatomy and biochemistry.
> 
> Physiology: Guyton and Hall. (learn to love this one)
> as a short book you can either use BRS physiology or what we call
> ...


*
thnk u so much for the info *#happy


----------

